# May GTA Shrimper Meet



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Roll call for the next shrimpers meet, please respond if you're coming...

Date: May 8 (Thursday), 2014
Time: 7pm-9:30pm
Place: Coffee Time @ Shppard/Victoria Park

Sales, trades welcome, you can make a new post to that or reply to this one.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Can a shrimp noob come to this and maybe buy some?


----------



## Shrimpwiki (Sep 10, 2013)

You can pick up your group buy orders in this meet too. All orders come with free gifts from ShrimpWiki.com.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

flanneryc said:


> Can a shrimp noob come to this and maybe buy some?


Most of us are shrimp noob ;-)

Tell you what, you come to this one I give you 5 free easy-to-care-for, born-in-GTA neocaridina shrimps absolutely free.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

that's a deal! It will make my seven yr old very happy! He's actually the one who knows the most!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

gtaaadmin said:


> This forum's primary purpose is to provide a medium for all those interested in the aquaria hobby to interact, help, and advance themselves in the hobby.
> 
> To make this forum even better we encourage everyone to provide feedback about its progress and how it can improve.
> 
> ...


Great, see you there.

[email protected]


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

count me in


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Noob reporting in! I should be able to make it out. Looking to learn lots and ask lots o' questions


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

woopderson said:


> Noob reporting in! I should be able to make it out. Looking to learn lots and ask lots o' questions


We normally just do free form discussion, and at any time there might be multiple discussions going on at the table. However, if anyone has any specific topics/questions that they want to discuss we can have them listed ahead of time. This way, someone may be able to prepare more background info to present at the meet.

Also, a great opportunity to share the extra plant clippings and other things.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry guys, I'll have to miss this one.
Looking forward to see you in June!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

zzz said:


> Sorry guys, I'll have to miss this one.
> Looking forward to see you in June!


Argh, that's too bad.... how would it be the same without you 

Let's see if we can get one outdoors in June, assuming we will have a summer this year in Canada.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Is in great need of a vehicle so I can do these things.

Hello everyone, I am back! It has been an awful long time.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

arktixan said:


> Is in great need of a vehicle so I can do these things.
> 
> Hello everyone, I am back! It has been an awful long time.


Yeah, long time no see.

You can ask if someone can pick you up On their way....zzz would fit nicely but he isn't coming to this one.

[email protected]


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

randy said:


> Yeah, long time no see.
> 
> You can ask if someone can pick you up On their way....zzz would fit nicely but he isn't coming to this one.
> 
> [email protected]


True, I actually have my step sons Baseball meet that day anyways... Definitely need to make the next one


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'll be coming out to the meetup this Thursday, and picking up some CRS from shrimpwiki. I'm not a hardcore "shrimper" but I have a few in a 10-gallon and they're fun to look at. I look forward to meeting everyone.

I also have tonnes of both Assassin Snails and Malaysian Trumpet Snails, so if anyone wants some pm and I'll bring them with. I'll also probably bring a few extra for impulse shoppers! They're free, but if anyone has some moss or low-light plants to trade I'm game.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll have some shrimps and plants for ya Julia.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice, to more the merrier. Can‘t wait to meet you all.

[email protected]


----------



## bam (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi All - I hope you have room for a newbie, I'm looking forward to learn.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bam said:


> Hi All - I hope you have room for a newbie, I'm looking forward to learn.


Hi Bam, everyone is invited....we are all leaning from each other.

[email protected]


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we're going to see a few new faces. Just a remind that the meet up is tomorrow @ 7pm !!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

looking forward to it


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Wish I could make it tomorrow like I had planned, but have to attend a meeting at 7pm. Looking forward to next time though!

Chris


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

I might be a little late depending on traffic, but I'll definitely be there!


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Going to try to make it, but have a ton going on today! I am also new to these shrimp meets and (somewhat) new to keeping shrimp  If not this month, then next month for sure, I hope!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Was very happy to meet a few new faces and the usual suspects ;-)

We had some great chats..... fun had by all !!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

flanneryc said:


> Wish I could make it tomorrow like I had planned, but have to attend a meeting at 7pm. Looking forward to next time though!
> 
> Chris


Chris, your free shrimps were given to another shrimper, but don't worry, I'll have another bag for you next time !



emathieu55 said:


> Going to try to make it, but have a ton going on today! I am also new to these shrimp meets and (somewhat) new to keeping shrimp  If not this month, then next month for sure, I hope!


Hope to see all who missed it last night next time. We were saying next time we can do it either in Doug's or my shrimp room. That way.... you get to see instead of just hearing ;-)


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

When is the next meeting?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

We are hoping for one on the first Thursday in June. However this one may happen in one of the attendees‘ shrimproom, details to follow.

[email protected]


----------

